# Landing at Exterior Door-Conflicting opinions FRUSTRATED



## songbird (Feb 23, 2013)

Our home has 4 exterior doors. Two meet the requirements for Egress door with the 36" deep landing. All doors open in. In the rear of the house we used to have a wood deck at the same level as the interior of the house. It has been removed and we need to create steps down to the ground outside for those two doors. The interior floor is about 2 ft off the ground so each set of stairs requires 4 risers 6 inch each to get to the ground. The yard is small so we were hoping to make the landing 18" in direction of travel.

Our landscape architect went to LADBS to get clarification of the code. We were told the landings had to be 36" but that applied to the one required egress door and the others the stairs could start at the door with no landing as long as the door did not open over the stairs. However, the landscape architect did not feel confident in the answer because the individual said the code was not clear.

So I went back to LADBS to get clarification and copy of the code and was told again stairs could begin at door. I asked for a copy of the code.See below. But when I read it it seems to say that 36" in direction of travel is required.

We don't meet the exception of 2 or fewer risers as we have 4. But some how does "Floor elevations for other exterior doors. Doors

other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not more than 7 3/4 inches below the top of the threshold." apply that I'm not getting?

Any help greatly appreciated.

2011 City of LA Residential Code

311.3 Floors and Landings at exterior doors. There shall be a landing or floor on each side of each exterior door....Every landing shall have a minimum dimension of 36 inches measured in the direction of travel......

R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors. Doors

other than the required egress door shall be provided with

landings or floors not more than 7 3/4 inches below

the top of the threshold.

Exception:A landing is not required where a stairway of

two or fewer risers is located on the exterior side of the

door, provided the door does not swing over the stairway.


----------



## ICE (Feb 23, 2013)

Try a different L.A. City office.  Sing it to them.


----------



## Mr Softy (Feb 23, 2013)

my read is that 311.3 still applies.  311.3.2 is saying that the landing must be there but it may be 7 3/4 inches below the inside floor elevation - meaning a step down onto a landing once you step out the door.

i don't have my codebook in front of me, but i seem to recall an exception for sliding doors not requiring a landing.  could be different in LA tho.

(and c'mon ICE - not very nice to a new member)


----------



## ICE (Feb 23, 2013)

Geez Softy, did I give her a cold shoulder?  Perhaps a dip in chocolate would toughen you some.

I find it incredible that LADBS gave such advice.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree, bad advice.

Welcome to the forum songbird!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2013)

Not an LA thing this is the CA code

2010 CALIFORNIA RESIDENTIAL CODE

R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors. Landings or floors at the required egress door shall not be

more than  1 l/2 inches (38 mm) lower than the top of the threshold.

Exception: The exterior landing or floor shall not be more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold provided the door does not swing over the landing or floor.

When exterior landings or floors serving the required egress door are not at grade, they shall be provided with access to grade by means of a ramp in accordance with Section R311.8 or a stairway in accordance with Section R311.7.

R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors. Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.

Exception: A landing is not required where a stairway of two or fewer risers is located on the exterior side of the door, provided the door does not swing over the stairway.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 24, 2013)

You still either need a a min 36" landing within 7 3/4" from the threshold, then the stairway, or a stairway of or fewer risers outside the door.


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> You still either need a a min 36" landing within 7 3/4" from the threshold, then the stairway, or a stairway of or fewer risers outside the door.


That's almost how LA City reads it too.


----------



## Mr Softy (Feb 24, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Geez Softy, did I give her a cold shoulder?  Perhaps a dip in chocolate would toughen you some.I find it incredible that LADBS gave such advice.


give me a blanking break.

a property owner registers and poses a question, and you reply with smarm.  'sing it to them'?  maybe i don't see it, but how is that helpful?  this is a homeowner looking for guidance.

not being privy to the conversations at LADBS, i would only comment that their interpretation does not look accurate.  maybe you could have said that instead, hmm, maybe?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2013)

The exception allows for no door landing required when there is a stairway outside the door.  However, now you have a stairway and a stairway needs a landing at the bottom.

You always are required to have a landing, either for the door or for the stairway serving the door.


----------



## ICE (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> give me a blanking break.a property owner registers and poses a question, and you reply with smarm.  '*sing it to them*'?  maybe i don't see it, but how is that helpful?  this is a homeowner looking for guidance.
> 
> not being privy to the conversations at LADBS, i would only comment that their interpretation does not look accurate.  maybe you could have said that instead, hmm, maybe?


Did you notice the name that the HO chose?

A citizen comes here and tells us that the LADBS has gone brain dead and I should take her seriously?

And Fatboy, HO stands for homeowner.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 25, 2013)

If there can be contractors, architects, and engineers who do not know what they are talking about then surely there can be building department employees that are brain dead.  I have even met a few.


----------



## ICE (Feb 25, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> If there can be contractors, architects, and engineers who do not know what they are talking about then surely there can be building department employees that are brain dead.  I have even met a few.


We've met ?


----------



## Mr Softy (Feb 25, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Did you notice the name that the HO chose?  A citizen comes here and tells us that the LADBS has gone brain dead and I should take her seriously?
> 
> And Fatboy, HO stands for homeowner.


why shouldn't you take her seriously?

do you have inside information that she's trolling?


----------



## ICE (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> why shouldn't you take her seriously?


Well for starters, she's a girl.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 25, 2013)

"Well for starters, she's a girl. "

How does one respond?


----------



## ICE (Feb 25, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> How does one respond?


Feigned indignation


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 25, 2013)

Install a handrail on one side of the stairway and call it good.


----------



## north star (Feb 25, 2013)

*= + =*

songbird,

*1st*, ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum. 

*2nd*, ...I agree with **fatboy**, ...**Glen** and others......A

compliant landing IS required at the bottom of your 4 risers.

I did not read any exceptions that would apply from

**mark handler'** posted code sections.

*= + =*


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2013)

If you do not meet the 2 riser exception.....you need a landing somewhere between 0' and 7-3/4" down from that door in my reading of your code....


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 25, 2013)

songbird said:
			
		

> We don't meet the exception of 2 or fewer risers as we have 4.


Nuff said.


----------

